
First ever black hole image released - okket
https://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-47873592
======
okket
Papers with scientific details are here (open access):

[https://iopscience.iop.org/journal/2041-8205/page/Focus_on_E...](https://iopscience.iop.org/journal/2041-8205/page/Focus_on_EHT)

Article in physics world with comparisons to simulations:

[https://physicsworld.com/a/first-images-of-a-black-hole-
unve...](https://physicsworld.com/a/first-images-of-a-black-hole-unveiled-by-
astronomers-in-landmark-discovery/)

------
jessriedel
Main discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19624226](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19624226)

